# uni society seeking guest speakers



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

our uni zoology society is seeking guest speakers... i was wondering if anyone on forum would be interested


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

You need to specify more details.

What would the topic of the lecture be? Are you able to pay or cover travel expenses?


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

may be able to once we get our budget in january. will probably be able to pay somthing

no specific topic of lecture decided on, it really depends on who's interested


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

anything animal really


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Where exactly? And i presume you'd want it at a university level as its a university society? Dont think you after someone to come in and talk about pets.


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

Which Uni ? and if Nottingham are non students allowed to join?


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

How about skunks and what rubbish pets they make, despite everyone having them now!!!

We could do a university level animal talk if you were interested. It'd be along the same lines as the children's party ones we do, but MUCH more in depth and scientific. Danny would love that - he has to rein himself in with kids so it doesn't go over their heads and he doesn't get to tell them all the really interesting little details he knows.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Talk To The Animals said:


> How about skunks and what rubbish pets they make, despite everyone having them now!!!


LMAO I did the same thing when I did a talk for our local exotic animal society, someone even came up at the end and commented how well I had done putting everyone off a skunk as a pet :whistling2:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i don't see why non uni people couldn't join. its nottingham trent uni


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent, i'll be back in Notts in the Summer. I can't see you listed in the SU website, so will it be OK if I PM you about it at some point?


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

You should contact the Parrot Society - Rosemary Low is from around the nottingham area. Your group could always attend one of her talks rather than have her come to you as you have no funding. They are often advertised in cage and aviary birds.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

coopere said:


> You should contact the Parrot Society - Rosemary Low is from around the nottingham area. Your group could always attend one of her talks rather than have her come to you as you have no funding. They are often advertised in cage and aviary birds.


 as soon as the affiliation comes through then we'll have funding  sure no problem rosel


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

expenses can be covered within reason


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

*MSc Primate Conservation student interested.*

Hi,

I am actively involved in primate research in South East Asia and also have been very active in investigating the trade in native fauna in Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Lao, Myanmar and China over the past ten years. I am currently trying to get data from my recent trip to Vietnam published by TRAFFIC. As a student myself at Oxford Brookes Uni (MSc in Primate Conservation) and a reptile shop owner to boot I would be interested in doing a presentation on wildlife investigation. This really is an important area for conservation and one that produces frequent results within the new ASEAN WEN framework.The genetic / forensic side of what I do may be interesting to zoology students. If interested please PM me.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

seeking speakers for this year now


----------

